# Im torn.... Help!!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok so my doe sophya, she kidded 11-19-12. The baby boy was just taken off her Saturday 1-12-13. 
When she kidded her udder was small









As you see, not much. That was JUST before she kidded. 
Well now that the boy is off, it blew up!!









I am suppose to go to Florida state fair feb. 7th.... 
Should I milk it a little each day, or just let it go?
If I should, how much should I milk each day?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If your trying to dry her up I would only milk enough to release the pressure.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> If your trying to dry her up I would only milk enough to release the pressure.


Well, I was going to dry her up when there was nothing, when he went away there was pretty much nothing. Less than what's in the first picture then it blew up and I'm thinking maybe I should milk her so it stays big for fair?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would milk her twice a day then dry her off after your done showing...you could always freeze her milk for in case of an emergency and then you will have it..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I would milk her twice a day then dry her off after your done showing...you could always freeze her milk for in case of an emergency and then you will have it..


And if I could only milk her once a day would that be ok??:/ 
How much would I milk her though??


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

emilieanne said:


> Well, I was going to dry her up when there was nothing, when he went away there was pretty much nothing. Less than what's in the first picture then it blew up and I'm thinking maybe I should milk her so it stays big for fair?


Yeah, if you want to show her for dairy I would milk her 2 or even 3 times a day to get that udder up. In this case the bigger and more milk you get the better. You can freeze the milk for kidding emergency or even sell the stuff to get rid of it. Its also good for dogs and cats if you have those.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> Yeah, if you want to show her for dairy I would milk her 2 or even 3 times a day to get that udder up. In this case the bigger and more milk you get the better. You can freeze the milk for kidding emergency or even sell the stuff to get rid of it. Its also good for dogs and cats if you have those.


I have dogs and chickens 
Maybe ill hand it out to my neighbors or something!! Lol. 
Doesn't it have to be froze RIGHT away though?

Would it still be good after 10-12 min before being froze/cooled down?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and thank you SO much guys!! I started freakin out! Lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I always put mine in breast milk bags (the kind nursing human moms use)and stuck in freezer right away..but i found out lateer you have to cool it down first. Stick your pail in ice in the kitchen sink. Someone else will have to tell you teh temp i can't remember sorry. 
Def milk her more than once.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

chill it in the fridge as fast as you can so it will last longer. but no it wont freeze right away anyway so it will need time to chill before freezing (if you go that route).

Anyway -- you will need to get production way up before you want to put her in the show ring as a producing dairy goat. But keep at it at least twice a day will encourage production and you may just succeed.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I always put mine in breast milk bags (the kind nursing human moms use)and stuck in freezer right away..but i found out lateer you have to cool it down first. Stick your pail in ice in the kitchen sink. Someone else will have to tell you teh temp i can't remember sorry.
> Def milk her more than once.


Hmmmmm, well I think the temp is 40....

Here's the problem with milking her more than once, she's not at my house. I go there after school at like 330-4 to work with her for 30-45 min then go home and by then it's almost dark.. :/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

then you might be looking at her slowly drying off on her own. Its worth a shot if you are already going over there once a day to just milk her out. But you may not keep her in milk or enough milk for show. cant hurt though to try


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> then you might be looking at her slowly drying off on her own. Its worth a shot if you are already going over there once a day to just milk her out. But you may not keep her in milk or enough milk for show. cant hurt though to try


So just milk as much milk as possible? And hope for the best? Lol. 
For the keeping the milk part, ill just milk her on the ground or something.

Her dam, dam's dam, and sir's dam were all GREAT milkers. 
I mean show isn't but 23 days away. So if I milk her as much as possible every day possible, shouldn't it be good? 
And since she is a FF we decided not to send her to get milked. Next go round, she will though..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings the show is in 23 days she should still be in milk -- just give her a good 15 hours to fill before the show and shave her udder nice with a 40 blade


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

emilieanne said:


> So just milk as much milk as possible? And hope for the best? Lol.
> For the keeping the milk part, *ill just milk her on the ground or something. *
> 
> Her dam, dam's dam, and sir's dam were all GREAT milkers.
> ...


Oh NO please don't do that. Goat milk is liquid gold. Can you get a small cold drink bottle that has the freeze stuff inside? maybe the school would allow you to keep it frozen till the end of the day. Milk her into a container and pour the milk into the bottle then freeze it when you get home. When you get enough you can sell the stuff to pet owners.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> beings the show is in 23 days she should still be in milk -- just give her a good 15 hours to fill before the show and shave her udder nice with a 40 blade


Yay, ok seems like today is the best day of my life ok cool!!!!! 
So, how short should I shave her body?









Same as this show or shorter?

An thank you guys SO much!!!! 
Y'all just made my night


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she goes to the goat after school.

Not everyone loves goats milk and covets it like gold


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> Oh NO please don't do that. Goat milk is liquid gold. Can you get a small cold drink bottle that has the freeze stuff inside? maybe the school would allow you to keep it frozen till the end of the day. Milk her into a container and pour the milk into the bottle then freeze it when you get home. When you get enough you can sell the stuff to pet owners.


Hmmmm, maybe I can get Ice before I milk her in a bucket and just milk her in a little container? Will that hold it over for about 10-12 min??


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> she goes to the goat after school.
> 
> Not everyone loves goats milk and covets it like gold


I like it, just right now I'm trying to stay Away from ANYTHING dairy, gives me horrible migraines. Lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

emilieanne said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I can get Ice before I milk her in a bucket and just milk her in a little container? Will that hold it over for about 10-12 min??


Yes.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> Yes.


YAY!! 
I'm so excited now!!! 
Thank you guys!! 
**best day of my liiiiife**


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> she goes to the goat after school.
> 
> Not everyone loves goats milk and covets it like gold


You mean there really are folks who don't like goats milk???? You have got to be kidding, right???


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> You mean there really are folks who don't like goats milk???? You have got to be kidding, right???


Lol my Ag teacher from last year told me it tasted like sour and chunky cows milk?!!? Lol 
Crazy people!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It does taste similar to cows milk but much better and sweeter. Even I wouldn't drink it if it was sour and chunky, eww. I can't drink cows milk so goats milk allows me to enjoy milk again.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> It does taste similar to cows milk but much better and sweeter. Even I wouldn't drink it if it was sour and chunky, eww. I can't drink cows milk so goats milk allows me to enjoy milk again.


Why can't you drink it??:/


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm lactose intolerant and even goat milk will set off some nasty tummy action if I ingest too much of it.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> I'm lactose intolerant and even goat milk will set off some nasty tummy action if I ingest too much of it.


I'm sorry! 
What exactly happens when your lactose intolerant?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Milk and other dairy products cause cramping and the trots.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> Milk and other dairy products cause cramping and the trots.


Oh. 
Well I'm sorry. 
I'd die without cheese.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lactose intolerance sucks :/

I'm glad you can still enjoy milk through goats thought


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Lactose intolerance sucks :/
> 
> I'm glad you can still enjoy milk through goats thought


Ohhhh yeah!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

emilieanne said:


> Oh.
> Well I'm sorry.
> I'd die without cheese.....


I can have a little cheese without any trouble but milk and ice cream will cause issues.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm allergic to dairy. Including goats milk. I don't like the taste of all goats milk. Only really like my Pygmy mix does milk years ago. 

My aunt thinks as you cocree that its liquid gold


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> I'm allergic to dairy. Including goats milk. I don't like the taste of all goats milk. Only really like my Pygmy mix does milk years ago.
> 
> My aunt thinks as you cocree that its liquid gold


Lol, I think cows milk is liquid gold. If I don't have it, I get a head ache from withdraws or something and when I drink too much of it I get a migraine for well having to much..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> I can have a little cheese without any trouble but milk and ice cream will cause issues.


Nooooo ice cream!!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

emilieanne said:


> Nooooo ice cream!!!!


I don't much like it so its OK


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> I don't much like it so its OK


I love my ice cream!!!<3

I love junk food!!!(; 
I eat it 24-7 and gain 
5 lbs in a year? Lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I've probably gained 5lbs in the last week but its due to a shot I got for the pneumonia. It will come off as soon as the shot wears off in about 3 weeks. Steroid shots make you want to eat everything in sight. Any other time I couldn't gain weight if I tried.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> I've probably gained 5lbs in the last week but its due to a shot I got for the pneumonia. It will come off as soon as the shot wears off in about 3 weeks. Steroid shots make you want to eat everything in sight. Any other time I couldn't gain weight if I tried.


That's what I'm sayin. I can't gain weight to save my life. 
Not like I need to gain or loose but I couldn't. Lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Your pictures show you at a healthy weight and you seem to be pretty active. Just enjoy everything as it comes.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> Your pictures show you at a healthy weight and you seem to be pretty active. Just enjoy everything as it comes.


Oh, I do! lol 
And yeah, thanks


----------

